
A New Idea About How to Stop School Shootings - smacktoward
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/02/a-nationwide-teacher-walkout-could-shake-us-out-of-our-mass-shooting-stupor.html
======
LinuxBender
Consider using big data to figure out who is going to go off the rails next.
Is this a taboo use of big data? Guns are just tools and can be replaced with
equally dangerous tools.

It's the mentally unstable that must be detected before they cause mass harm
using unique means. Imagine a kid that gets bullied and has the skills to mass
hack self driving cars. Or perhaps they have access to hazardous chemicals and
modulating pumps that can bypass check valves on water mains at a school.
There are infinite bad things a person can do. Can we not engineer solutions
to these problems?

~~~
orionblastar
Sounds like Minority Report at least the TV show that quit using psychics and
use an AI ML instead.

------
jay_kyburz
Are they talking about taking a day off in protest, or are they thinking of
going on strike until gun laws change, that would be something truly amazing!

